# 20 gallon



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have two 20 longs by my bed... This is the one on the bottom.
Not a polished tank at all... just kinda thrown together but i love it.

It has my cories, cherry shrimps, stuarti, limia, endlers, and fancy guppies.



















Shy Cory (and shrimp!)


















Shiney things... :3


















Pepsi and Endler


















thanks for looking :3


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

That's one cool looking cory.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a nice natural habitat, the inhabitants must be very happy! What a good Mommy you are!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ty guys! 

Brian please forgive me.. lol i cant recall the name of that cory lol


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

I couldnt find that shrimp -_- i think the cory ate it while i wasnt looking.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

No problem Jess, I was at dragon aquarium and they had some labelled sterbai cory so I guess that's it 

How much did you get them for?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Free  adopted them off of a person leaving the city ^^

Hehehe sorry fish finder, i wasnt being fair.. Its in the bottom right ...out of focus..


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

well.. i still dont see it lol, it must be a GHOST!!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> well.. i still dont see it lol, it must be a GHOST!!!!!


ROFL.. XD Silly bean :3


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

The cory is a false julie. That's one fine looking carlhubbsia stuarti you have there Ma'am! 

What is that beautiful plant? I want one!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Kat  I love them... they arnt so shy anymore.  Yours are in there too, they had just been hiding. lol

The stuarti are getting sooo big... *joy*

Which one Kat? the short green one or red brown one?


----------

